# Is my clone a gonner? (pic)



## maystor (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi all,



Took this clone of a mother that was about week into flower. It rooted fine but then all it's grow shoots turned pale brown and look to have died off. It still fills the pot with roots however but no new growth at all. Been like this for 3 weeks already on a 18/6 light schedule.
Second question - the mother is in late flower (week 6) Could I still take a clone from her cause I'd really like to keep this strain.


----------



## mjrivers (Sep 16, 2011)

clone looks good to me, not sure why no new growth but as for ur 2nd Q. the longer into flower the harder it will be for the clones to root. you could try but success drops longer you wait


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2011)

You can also look into "reveging"  This is what I do when I relize I want to save the strain and didnt take any cuts..  The clone is still green I dont give up on them


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know a lot about revegging, but I would put that clone under 24hrs of light and feed it very lightly. I understand that revegging causes the plants to really go through some changes that make you think you are raising an alien plant. As long as it has green leaves, it is still alive. If the strain is worth saving then keep riding. Green grow mojo to ya


----------



## Sol (Sep 16, 2011)

Did someone say 're-veg'?   Yes, they are all correct. I just am finishing a re-veg project and you can count on her doing all sorts of odd looking things. Yes, it WILL slow way down, that is your plant re-organizing herself REVERTING if you will, back to the vegetative* state. You can count on all kinds of weird looking leaves and she will bust out in resin heads, if not already. All of this is normal, you just have to wait. The hairs on the buds will darken and the leaves get dark dark green ( my experience anyway), just hang in there, you'll know when she is ready cus' new growth will start and come very fast.Could take 3-6 weeks maybe more depending on light, to revert back. IMO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2011)

IMO, revegging a plant and taking a clone while the plant is in flowering are two very different and distinct things.  When you reveg, you take a plant that is ready for harvest, take approx 2/3 of the plant and put the remaining plant back into 24/7 with good doses of N to reveg.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 16, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, revegging a plant and taking a clone while the plant is in flowering are two very different and distinct things.  When you reveg, you take a plant that is ready for harvest, take approx 2/3 of the plant and put the remaining plant back into 24/7 with good doses of N to reveg.


 
This is true but his clone was takin while flowering so it needs to revegg as well.
Normally the new growth forms out of a bud as a single blade leaf, this might be why its taking so long to see new growth.

Im with everyone else 24/7 light and N nutes, and time its going to need it.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 16, 2011)

My first grow, and I had a clone flower outdoors early. Biggest headache of this first grow. No experience with what I was doing 1st hand. Looked WONKY AS HELL! Well should say "Looks", cause it's in it's legit flower now. If you see my thread in my sig I've got a few pics. Right now, i literally have branches growing downward, with buds growing upwards. And stripping the killer smoke 1/2 OZ off a while ago of "early" flower, the headaches were somewhat nullified.  Sorry for the ramble, kinda off of your question, but mainly, YES it does very strange things, and looks very odd while/after re-vegging.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a clone I took from a Nirvana Ice maybe a week after I moved her to 12/12... That Ice is doing exactly what you guys are talking about  here. It took forever before she showed new growth, and even then it was slo slow slow, and still is... and a bunch of single blade leaves... She looks very odd... **** screw this... I will just go get a couple good pics... BRB


----------



## Sixx (Sep 23, 2011)

This Ice is vegging under a 4Ft 4 Bulb T5. She went in the pot shown on 8-29 
Your clone should be fine, just give her some more time.
I did another one with very similiar circumstances last grow... But that clone was in a 5Gal bubbler... The roots literally almost touched the bottom of the bucket before she really started new growth. I was about to junk it... then 1 day POW! BOOM ! New growth freaking just blew up in a matter of days... She had odd looking leaves and grew all twisty and sideways, but the buds came, and the smoke was just as good.

Goodluck.. Let us know how she turns out.


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2011)

nice sixx!..


----------



## strictlyhaze (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah the first grow is never easy, like they say practice, practice, practice


----------



## maystor (Oct 3, 2011)

Still no new growth. I think there is no use keeping this clone anymore. Took 2 other clones from my budding plant and they have rooted. I'll wait for them to re-veg hopefully...
I have harvested my plant and was surprised to find few seeds. They look pretty well developed as well. I am really surprised as of how it got pollinated but do you think those seeds will keep my strain's genetics?


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 3, 2011)

Perhaps it hermied ... If so the seeds are no good because they will born hermies aswell.


----------



## frosty green thumb (Oct 3, 2011)

I read that it loses streth in potency when u take clones in 12 12 i personally  think only amateurs do that anyway just take them before u flip um to each there own


----------



## Sol (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, perhaps the clone is'nt aware of your time restrictions. Lol, MJ clones operate on THEIR time table not ours,unfortunately. You asked for our opinions and still dont' believe us. The clone is fine, it just needs more time to complete the change. When a clone is small it also has a smaller growing system, so it will take time and nothing is going to change that. However, if you are still gonna cull that plant, so be it.


----------



## maystor (Oct 3, 2011)

I never said I don't beleive you  I'll keep it for another month or so. 
peace!:aok:


----------



## Sol (Oct 3, 2011)

:cool2:


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Oct 4, 2011)

thats a neat looking plant sixx


----------



## Roddy (Oct 4, 2011)

frosty green thumb said:
			
		

> I read that it loses streth in potency when u take clones in 12 12 i personally  think only amateurs do that anyway just take them before u flip um to each there own



What you've heard and what you think are both inaccurate, and a bit judgmental, but glad to hear your opinion.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 14, 2011)

mjrivers said:
			
		

> clone looks good to me, not sure why no new growth but as for ur 2nd Q. the longer into flower the harder it will be for the clones to root. you could try but success drops longer you wait


   Oh Really ?


----------



## mountain man (Oct 14, 2011)

frosty green thumb said:
			
		

> I read that it loses streth in potency when u take clones in 12 12 i personally  think only amateurs do that anyway just take them before u flip um to each there own


 Just flat out wrong.........


----------



## maystor (Oct 21, 2011)

One of my budding clones successfully revegged so I gave up on that clone yesterday. It still didn't show as it was gonna produce new growth. For some reason all of its shoots where new growth is supposed to appear were dry and dead. Thanks all for advice - in the end strain saved all ok


----------

